# Fathers Day Brisket went out overnight on PitBoss 820



## Cjstewar (Jun 20, 2021)

I pulled a 13 lb. brisket out around 11pm last night and proceeded to get it rubbed and get my smoker going at 200 Degrees. I put the brisket on around 12 and stayed up until about 2am which I checked it again at to make sure it was still going. After checking this I went to bed and woke up at 7am. I went outside and found my auger had filled my pot with pellets and fire was out. I checked meat Temps and I was around 140-145 degrees in the thicker areas of the brisket and closer to 125-135 degrees in the thinner areas. I've already continued on with the smoke but am curious if it should be safe as I have no doubt it made it out of the danger zone. Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## mike243 (Jun 20, 2021)

Fire it up and keep on trucking


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 20, 2021)

You’re good, keep going and show us some pics when it’s done.

Feel like I should copy / paste this post a few times!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 20, 2021)

You are safe to continue. Sorry about the auger jam. That is one of the many reasons I only have offsets. No problems like this and you don’t need to worry about power outages. And no you don’t have to babysit a good offset. I can go 4 hours before needing to add wood.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 20, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> You’re good, keep going and show us some pics when it’s done.
> 
> Feel like I should copy / paste this post a few times!


Yeah this is a common problem. It would be interesting to see which of these three is the most popular here:
1 pellet smoker issue 
2 electric went out while sleeping 
3 inkbird probe issues


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 20, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Yeah this is a common problem. It would be interesting to see which of these three is the most popular here:
> 1 pellet smoker issue
> 2 electric went out while sleeping
> 3 inkbird probe issues


The smoker went out seems to be very popular the last couple of weeks. Hard to get too annoyed with it as we all were inexperienced at one time!  But I do feel a little bit like it’s Groundhog Day.


----------



## Cjstewar (Jun 20, 2021)

Appreciate everyone's assistance! I've now wrapped and am continuing on. Here's how it looked after pulling to wrap.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 20, 2021)

Keep on keeping on! 

In the meantime.. do you know why the auger jammed? Damp pellets? What kind of pellets are you running? Did it damage the auger? Has this ever happened before?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

As everyone above has said, keep going.  The brisket will be fine. 
However, for future overnight smokes, use a good digital probe thermometer that you can program for high and low alarms for monitoring the chamber temp.


----------



## phathead69 (Jun 20, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> You are safe to continue. Sorry about the auger jam. That is one of the many reasons I only have offsets. No problems like this and you don’t need to worry about power outages. And no you don’t have to babysit a good offset. I can go 4 hours before needing to add wood.


are you running charcoal? best i get is 1 hour maybe 1.5 hours


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 20, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> are you running charcoal? best i get is 1 hour maybe 1.5 hours


No I only use wood


----------

